# 64 vs 65 and later intake manifolds?



## Brodad (Jul 30, 2015)

I see most of the intake aftermarket manifolds sold start at 65 what's the difference between them, and will they work on a 64 326? You can see by my post count I'm a newb. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '61-64's use one style of intake as the rear "legs" of the intake extend further back on the earlier intakes. Have run across nostalgia racers that adapted the repro '63 bathtub intakes so they would mate up with E heads, which have the later style flange (are somewhat modeled off RA IV heads). 

For an aftermarket intake, you will be limited to one of the 40+ year old aftermarket intakes like an EP4B or one of the early offenhausers. of course, you could swap to later heads or a later Pontiac engine, and wouldn't have to worry about the limiting early head mtg design.

BtW, welcome!


----------



## Brodad (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I bought a 64 LeMans with a 326/auto trans I was told the car was originally a 2 bbl and now it has a 4 bbl on a factory intake manifold casting number ending in 70724( I know there is at least 1 probably 2 more numbers that I can't see, guessing 9770724 is whole number). This is the 63-64 326 thru 421 intake correct? I am just getting my feet wet and looking for any info.


----------

